# Portage novo diretório...

## _r00t_

Pessoal!!!

Não seria interessante a criação de um diretório na árvore do portage especificamento para aplicativos ligados a segurança, como: Snort, dsniff, etc? Talvez algo como:  net-sec 

Abraços...

----------

## humpback

net-analyzer

Já existe e os dois programas de que falas já lá tão.....

E se fores a ver ver net-analyser tem mais a ver com eles do que net-sec. Pois eles sao programas de analise (  :Wink:  ) que podem ser usados para detecção de intrusões.

----------

## darktux

 *Quote:*   

> Já existe e os dois programas de que falas já lá tão..... 

 

O que ele tava a sugerir era a criação dessa nova secção, e apesar de concordar que eles estão melhor em net-analyzer, axo que existem muitos programas que podiam cair na secção net-sec.

----------

## humpback

Pois, eu até acredito que existem uma ou duas categorias que deveriam ser criadas, mas não me parece que essa seja prioritaria.....

Se achares que é necessário, faz um report de um bug no bugs.gentoo.org e vê o que te dizem por lá...

----------

